

Ask HN: Is there a canonical source for image processing papers and information? - weaksauce

I have been looking around for a good place to find image processing information but have not found anything useful. I can find a few papers here or there but either it is way too academic with limited usefulness or it is too basic and not useful.
======
Kliment
It's rather problematic. I'd start with sciweavers (
<http://www.sciweavers.org/> ), since they have a lot of readable, new papers,
but the vast majority of the references are fairly math-heavy and somewhat
removed from the applications. A very good resource is the Oreilly book (
[http://www.amazon.com/Learning-OpenCV-Computer-Vision-
Librar...](http://www.amazon.com/Learning-OpenCV-Computer-Vision-
Library/dp/0596516134) ) on OpenCV, and the OpenCV source code (
<https://code.ros.org/svn/opencv/trunk/opencv/> ). Imagemagick source (
<http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php> ) is also amazing for learning
how basic operations are done in code.

Learning to read the style of older research papers and to pull applications
out of them is very useful though. It's surprising how often something
seemingly overacademized and useless, when translated into code, turns out to
be very useful and smart.

~~~
oash
Hi, I would like to thank you too about the useful links you posted. I like to
add also <http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/>. It is a huge library of pdfs.
However, what i really liked about your first link i.e., Sciweavers.org is
that they enable you to browse the output of conference papers visually using
different types of cool 3D widgets. Therefore, you do not have to read every
paper title or abstract to know what the paper is about. This could save us
significant time while trying to find related work of a given conference. For
example, see their widget in action of ICIP-2009 or CVPR-2009
<http://www.sciweavers.org/gallery/wall.html?u=cvpr-2009>
<http://www.sciweavers.org/gallery/wall.html?u=icip-2009>

Also, they sort conference papers using different criteria (most featured,
views, most impact, etc) and hence can quickly find good papers to read or
implement.

------
jremillard
The stuff that is posted on the web is usually trivial beginner stuff or
research. The vast middle ground is all in books. If you are doing this for
work, goto Amazon pick up 6 or 7 the books as they tend to only have 80%
overlap.

~~~
weaksauce
Do you have any suggestions for good books?

~~~
jremillard
Well, it depends on what you need. I think the best first book is the "The
Image Processing Handbook, by John C. Russ". It is very expensive, but it is
worth it when you don't where to start. After that you should look at books
that are more focused/technical to the problem are working on.

~~~
oash
I have found the following two books useful. The fundamental algorithms in
image processing can be found in this free book "Image Processing in C"

while the fundamental computer vision algorithms can be found in this free
book "Introduction to Computer Vision" by Prof. Mubarak Shah, one of the
pioneers in this area.

Both books are available on Sciweavers.

~~~
weaksauce
Those books are great! Definitely what I was looking for.

